# New pix: horses, dogs, barn. *PIC HEAVY*



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just wanted to share some new pictures that I got today and some others that I took just a few days ago but never posted.

Retirement pasture:

Nester with his fat butt









Zeiner. Retirement is agreeing with him. He has gotten much friendlier and fatter since he's been here.









Though it has been an adjustment for him. He went from being the alpha in his herd to near the bottom in mine. The only horse below him is Jesse, so they tend to hang around together.









Tiny, poor guy is having more trouble with his arthritis this year than he has in the past.









Denny:









Then, on to the Jenny Craig paddock LOL. This is where we are keeping all the horses that are getting too darn fat. They just get regular grass hay instead of alfalfa.

Pokey, John, Dobe, Rafe, Koda, Bessie, Taz:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dobe showing off his_ attitude_.






















































Rafe hanging out with his 'cousin' Taz, there is exactly 3 hands difference in their height. Taz is 12.2 and Rafe is 15.2.



























And Taz's poor little fugly self LOL









And this is one reason why I love rope halters so much. This is the same size that I use on all my others, even Rafe's big honkin' head.









And this is where the winter woolies on his back grows backward. It grows toward his withers instead of toward his butt like a normal horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

His poor jacked up hind legs *shakes head*.









This is usually his favorite place to hang out, with his head stuck in a bale of hay.









And I managed to sneak up on him while he took a nap the other day.









And here are a few of our main dogs.

Coco: she's one of our older working dogs, she might have to be retired after next summer









This is Bill, our main man. He is one of the toughest son-of-a-guns that I have ever seen. He can handle more cattle by himself than any 5 normal Border Collies.









And these are Bill's offspring. This is the toughest group of dogs we've ever had at the same time.

Trip:









Radar:









Bub:









Joker:









And this is Jaycee, she is the oldest of our dogs (around 15, which is very old for a dog that has worked as hard as she has). She is the only one allowed to run loose all the time. She is the sweetest darling and will 'smile' every time she sees one of us.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And finally, I got some pictures of the freshly cleared off area for the barn. We just finished demolition on the rest of the tack room a few days ago so all that's left is the electrical box and the concrete slab.









This used to be where the door was. I wish there was a way to put some in the other side where the new door will be.









And here is where they stacked up the materials for the new barn just today. You would think that it would take more material than this to create a 36x100 foot barn LOL.



























And this is the color that the trim and the sliding door is going to be. I opted for Marine Blue this time instead of brown like the old one.









Sorry I went a little picture happy but I was in a good mood today.

Anyway, that's my sad story.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pictures! I want John, please, thank you.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I love Jaycee lol!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I love those dogs! If you get an extra red one send it my way.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can dang sure do it . Next time we have a litter you can get one if you like. We seem to have more red ones born than black ones anymore.

SUJ, Cinder, you are both more than welcome to come and visit (though John has to stay here :wink.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

With my penchant for horses that are candidates for the Jenny Craig pasture... I will be heading down (and across lol). I'll even earn my keep! I don't eat much and I work hard. But I get to play with one of the big fuzzies!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, come on down!! They could use someone to play with them as I haven't really had any time. Even Dobe, who isn't antisocial, but wouldn't usually follow me around either, follows me everywhere every time I go in the pen and he is getting a little protective of me. If any of the others get too close, he'll pin his ears, so he could certainly use a job for the winter.


----------



## elizbeth (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW! I love them all! That is some goodlookin horse hiney! LOL. I love big ole butts. And that dogs smile is too cute! Congrats on the new barn.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i love all your horses smrobs. John is gorgeous, dobe is such a cutie and so are rafe and his cousin, bessie and all her chubbiness. Can i please have the buckskin! o my goodness bill is so super cute. and so are his pups. I cant wait to see your new barn!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That look that Nester is making in the very first pic...If you spoke horse as well as me you would know that he is saying "Enough with the camera woman, go get the trailer. There is a woman in Western Pennsylvania that needs me!" *laugh* 

So happy that the barn is going up! I think Taz is going to grow out of his fuglies. How couldn't he? He is Big Johns only son! I love that he is so black hes almost purple.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Elizbeth, I am going to have to get a video of her smiling one of these days. While she walks up toward me, she'll smile, then sneeze, then smile, then sneeze, as if wrinkling up her nose like that tickles LOL.

RG, you can certainly have the buckskin, especially Pokey, he and I don't get along well at all :wink:.

Cori, eeeh, he may not. I keep hoping that he'll straighten out some but I am not going to count on it LOL. But, maybe that sweet face will woo a potential buyer someday and they just won't notice his funky confo. If I thought that my Step-mom wouldn't throw a fit, I would send Nester your way. Here in a few days, I will be putting him in the diet plan with the rest of them. He desperately needs a job (not to mention that he is virtually bombproof).


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

For Christmas, I'm asking Santa for John with a big red bow around his neck. I will even accept Pokey as a substitute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

alright perfect, ill be down there shortly.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

They all look like such characters! I wish I had that many great horses in my backyard! 

Also, I LOVE all your dogs! Border Collies are my absolute favorites. And I just want to snuggle Jaycee, she looks like SUCH a sweetheart.

Great pictures!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pictures!

They all are looking very cute. Congrats on the new barn, can't wait to see it all finished and sparkling new.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you have any panels that aren't bent? Congrats on the new barn!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Great pics! Once again you remind how much I'd rather be there than here! :lol: I could play with your horses (and mine) so much more without all this white stuff on the ground.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so stinkin jealous!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I think I need to plan a trip up there. It's only 12 hrs. And I won't even have to leave Texas!!!

Spring break sound like a good time???


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful horses and dogs as usual! And even with his fugly back legs I still want Taz! Ha ha. 

Can't wait to see that barn up!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Thanks you guys. Elizbeth, I am going to have to get a video of her smiling one of these days. While she walks up toward me, she'll smile, then sneeze, then smile, then sneeze, as if wrinkling up her nose like that tickles LOL.


Awww, I had a border collie that smiled and sneezed. She was the best dog I have ever had. I don't even get dogs anymore because I judged them all by her and none of them stacked up. Sometimes if I put my finger on a certain spot on her nose she would sneeze too. That dog was great, often outsmarted me. Thanks for the memory. 

By the way, I love Bill!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks ya'll, everyone is more than welcome down here any time. Especially next spring and summer when we have cattle that need counted every few days :wink:.

Toymanator, :rofl: yes. Now that we quit buying those crappy tubing panels, we don't get bent panels anymore. I will never own another tubing panel after those are gone. The silver ones that you can see in the background of a couple of pictures are solid pipe and very difficult to bend so we will be getting those from now on.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

your horses r beautiful as!!!!!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, love the Jenny Craig pasture


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Need pics of the barn all done!!!!!!! I can see that it's in your avatar so I know it's done!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Your wish is my command, there is a new thread for it in the barn and stable section .


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Weeeee!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i love all of your horses especially jesse and bessie!!! hehe


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Their so fuzzy! I love Dobe, He's my fav


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Can I have Taz? He is just one big ball of 'dorableness. 

And I'm never letting my Aunt near your farm. She LOOOOVVVEEES Border Collies. She might just take all of them home with her.

Beautiful animals!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

the barn pictures arent working. But if its the one in your avatar, it looks AMAZING!!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Omg I just fell in love with Big John..... Hes so PRETTY! Jealous!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love the pics, I really like your dogs...so jealous as where I live I am unable to have a dog  
I love that one is named Radar too!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I was going to ask about new horse pics (specially Taz). I was wondering how he was doing? Love your pups! I've still gotta mind to send you our blue heeler. He's such a hyper thing...and has only two loves. My husband and working cattle.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?!

Oh how I luuurve Rafe! Send him to me for Valentine's Day, he'll be the most well-treated boy in the whole wide world, honest!

I hope you realize that if I ever make it to Texas, I am most certainly hunting you down to visit. =D


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I do need to get some new pictures since these are older. Everyone is still getting fat (especially Taz :wink.

Since I moved the pictures of the barn, the link to them in this thread is broken. Here is the link to the new pictures .
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/new-barn-finally-finished-76736/


----------

